# Black Points on Eyes?



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I could tell that Ollie's Eye's looked different than the other Malts. I have just read that the eyes have black points. Will these come in, or likely not?

See his picture below.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've had some discussions about pigment:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...40&hl=halos


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It's hard to see if his eye rims are in from the photos, but I would try gettig him a lot of sunlight if it bothers you! Maltese have a black line around their eye rims, like eye liner and the area around their eyes is called the halo.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> We've had some discussions about pigment:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...40&hl=halos[/B]



Thanks Marj, you have always been a great source of information. What would I do without this board? Ollie's nose was mostly pink at 6 weeks and filled in quickly. I've noticed that all of the pups that I've seen from this breeder www.familymaltese.com have pale halo's. I just learned the Halo word today! LOL!
His left eye is starting to get a little black on it and his right eye, if you can tell from the picture is a little darker than the left. Maybe (from what I've read, they will continue to fill in. I hope so, he is so sweet and so cute. Max had perfect Halo's, Lips, Nose and pads. Ollie has spotted pads but is much smaller than Max (bone structure wise.)

Still learning - Thanks ladies!

CM


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I took Ollie outside and looked at his eyes. His right eye (in the picure looks bigger than his left eye). His right eye has a full halo. His left eye only has a small black spot, the rest is pink. He was born November 04, 2007, making him approximately between 14 and 15 weeks old. Could this color come in or will it be set like this. When he was 8 weeks old, both eyes were pink and he had alot of pink on his nose, which has also filled in. Is there any hope for Sweet Ollie's eye?


----------

